# B.S.Eng w/concentration vs. B.S.M.E.



## GDIklz (Feb 26, 2011)

One university I'm looking at offers a B.S.Eng degree with a concentration in Mechanical Engineering, and most other universities offer a B.S. specifically in Mechanical Engineering. Is there a drastic difference between these two degrees? Will it greatly affect grad school/job placement? Thanks!!


----------



## navyasw02 (Feb 26, 2011)

GDIklz said:


> One university I'm looking at offers a B.S.Eng degree with a concentration in Mechanical Engineering, and most other universities offer a B.S. specifically in Mechanical Engineering. Is there a drastic difference between these two degrees? Will it greatly affect grad school/job placement? Thanks!!


Not familiar with that. Is it ABET accredited?


----------



## GDIklz (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, the B.S.Eng with concentration in M.E. is ABET accredited for General Engineering.

Would it be better to go for the actual Mechanical Engineering degree?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 26, 2011)

GDIklz said:


> Yes, the B.S.Eng with concentration in M.E. is ABET accredited for General Engineering. Would it be better to go for the actual Mechanical Engineering degree?


Yes. General engineering is no good. Get the ME degree.


----------



## navyasw02 (Feb 27, 2011)

Didn't we already have this conversation before?

The last time you asked this question


----------



## GDIklz (Feb 28, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> Didn't we already have this conversation before?
> The last time you asked this question


Yeah, in a way you're right. But this time I'm talking about an ABET accredited general engineering degree with a concentration in M.E. and an ABET accredited B.S.M.E. It's similar, I know, but my dilemma is this: get a full ride to a small college and get a degree in gen eng with a "concentration" in M.E. Or pay more money and go to a well-known university and get a legitimate mechanical engineering degree. Sorry if I sound repetitive; I just want to know what you all think. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 28, 2011)

GDIklz said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't we already have this conversation before?
> ...


Sometimes, you really do get what you pay for. It would sure be nice to finish without student loans, but if your degree prevents you from getting a job, then it was a waste of your time.


----------



## navyasw02 (Feb 28, 2011)

GDIklz said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't we already have this conversation before?
> ...


Again, you're just rewording the same question that you asked before. As such, my answer remains the same - get the ABET accredited BSME. The full ride you get for the college with the general engineering degree has the potential of lost earnings in the future which will cost you more than that scholarship in the long run.


----------



## GDIklz (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone; I really do appreciate it. So a general engineering degree would really make me significantly less employable? What if I went to grad school right afterward and got a masters in mechanical eng?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 1, 2011)

*facepalm*

You know what, since you just want somebody to tell you what you want to hear, go ahead and get the general engineering degree.


----------



## GDIklz (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, but what's wrong with my questions? You and others have told me that a general engineering degree was no good, and I simply wanted to know what sort of effect having that degree would realistically have in landing a job or going to grad school. I just want to know if employers generally look down on "general" engineers. I don't mean to come across as one looking for answers I want to hear, because that's not true.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 1, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with your question. In fact, it is a good one for all future engineers. But you keep slightly changing the wording, and asking the same thing. It really seems like you are trying to word it in a way that makes us change our answer to the cheaper, easier option for you.

The Mechanical Engineering degree will help you get into a better master's program, get a better first job, and better serve you in almost every possible career outcome. BUT, if you simply can't afford the ME program, or unwilling to undertake the financial risk, then a General Engineer degree is better than nothing.


----------



## GDIklz (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay, that's understandable. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## DynaMechEng (Mar 2, 2011)

Just my opinion....take it or leave it...

The problem with the general degree lies in the word "general". You won't be qualified to do any particular branch of engineering work. Mechanical jobs usually require ME's, Electrical jobs EE's, etc. A general engineering job would generally be a lower level job. Lower level = lower paying...It's that simple.


----------



## buckeye (Nov 10, 2016)

I am appalled by the amount of misinformation on this topic. I've been teaching engineering for many years in a BSE program and know firsthand the difference between a BSE degree and a BSME or BSEE degree. Here is my analysis:

BSE (Bachelor of Science in Engineering) and BSME/BSEE are both legitimate engineering degrees from ABET accreditation agencies and from employers. 

BSE is considered a general engineering degree and emphasizes multi-disciplinary engineering training (in other words, crossbreeding), while BSME/BSEE is considered a more narrowly focused degree on specific fields of engineering. There are pros and cons for both degrees. Some employers prefer to hire BSE's due to their well-rounded educational background in liberal arts and multiple engineering disciplines. Face it, the real world is a highly integrated work environment and rarely would an engineer have the luxury to only work with engineers in the same field. Multi-disciplinary exposure and education is in general more desirable to potential employers than a narrowly focused field of study. Most smaller colleges go the BSE route because of their strong liberal arts education and their focus on teaching. Most large universities go the BSME/BSEE route because they emphasize research. For BSE programs, the first two years the curriculum for all engineering majors are almost exactly the same. You will have opportunities to be taught by professors from multiple fields and you will have opportunity to work with fellow students from many disciplines. This multidisciplinary approach to engineering education is BSE degree program's strength. Graduates from these programs generally have an easier time transitioning to their jobs and have better prospects of becoming engineering managers or project managers. 

For a proof of companies treat the two degrees the same, simply go to General Motor's job website and take a look at some of the engineering job descriptions. 

https://search-careers.gm.com/us/en/search-results?keywords=engineering

Some postings would say BSE or BSME required. Some would simply say 

Minimum Education Required
•   Bachelor’s Degree in Engineering
In a nutshell, BSE is not a degree that is inferior to BSME or BSEE. Often times it is superior to a BSME/BSEE due to its broader training and more flexible career outlook. Plus, engineering education in a smaller college setting allows students more opportunities to work with professors and professors are in general better teachers than professors from research-focused universities.


----------



## jijir83 (Nov 10, 2016)

You're going to (and should) do what you think is best.

This is observation from my friends, and others I know, who went the BSEng route with a Civil concentration in MA between 2001 and 2007. I'm being awfully specific because it might be important. Back then, that was a new program at reputable schools that were strictly BS and MS schools, one of which I went to. These students were not employable in the CE fields that they wanted. The ones that wanted to work for a construction contractor (or had to settle for a contractor) had no problem but no design or consulting firm hired them. They did very well applying in the financial sector though. A number of them had Econ minors or as a second major. They also had a hard time getting into grad programs back then. They needed to take additional classes. For example... the kids at my school who did a BSEng had a different Chemistry, English and Calculus requirement to name a few. They were allowed to take one less class or could take the general one (non-engineer one) that the curriculum offered. The way I understood it, it's the equivalent of my M.Eng, which working professionals tend to go for and skip the thesis part. If I want a Ph.D., I'll have to do supplemental work beforehand. But things may have changed.

People in the academic sector might understand the difference better and don't find issue with it. But those who are going to employ you are likely bias and suspicious. It essentially looks like someone wanted to be an engineer but didn't want to do the same work that other engineers had to do. I'll also point out that most of those students who ended up in those programs at my school back then either switched to BSEng from liberal arts when they realized it was a few more classes to have an engineering degree (one girl told me this firsthand and said it would make her more marketable as a non-engineer) or they went the BSEng route once they dropped out of Calc 2, Physics 2 or Calc 3. Take that for what it's worth. It may have been harder because of the broader work but that's unlikely what employers are thinking. It sure looked like they had it easier than we did.

But again, you'll do what you think is best. If you want to go the BSEng route, make sure you research what you'll have to do, if anything, if you want to go to grad school. It might be a pay now or pay later situation. At my school, at $3400 per course then ($5200 now) to make up the 5 core classes those guys were allowed to alter, you might as well have done the BS. But another thought... They're going to pay you peanuts out of undergrad anyway so maybe you'll be up for risking not getting a job right out of undergrad because you have grad school as an option. Also, a lot of times, your ability of getting a job has more to do with experience that you already have than the degree you have when you're out. For example, the kids who had a couple of Co-Ops or relevant internships under their belts were the first ones to get jobs among us with BS. So maybe a BSEng and relevant Co-op/internship could also make a difference.

Good luck!


----------



## jijir83 (Nov 10, 2016)

I just realized that I got lured into a revived 5-year old post.

Oh well! I hope it worked out for @GDIklz. He should be out now and report!


----------



## buckeye (Nov 11, 2016)

The BSE programs I know all require the same level of math and science courses as the BSME and BSEE degree programs. In other words, Calc I, Calc II, Calc III, Differential Equations, Chemistry, Physics I and II are all required. The BSE engineering program I used to teach at is:

http://www.geneva.edu/academics/majors/engineering

Students from the program had no problem getting into grad schools. My students regularly get admitted to top graduate programs such as Purdue and UPenn. Our civil and mechanical engineering students also had no problem getting hired by major engineering companies or consulting firms such as Westinghouse, Ford, and Michael Baker. 

An analogy to illustrate the difference between a BSE program and a BSME/BSEE program might be found in the medical field. Some medical programs better prepare students to go into family practice, internal medicine, or general practice, while others would focus on preparing students to go into specialty practice such as dermatology, OBG, etc. BSME/BSEE degree programs in general focuses more on technical aspects while BSE programs focuses on a more well-rounded education.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2016)

buckeye said:


> I am appalled by the amount of misinformation on this topic. I've been teaching engineering for many years in a BSE program and know firsthand the difference between a BSE degree and a BSME or BSEE degree. Here is my analysis:
> 
> BSE (Bachelor of Science in Engineering) and BSME/BSEE are both legitimate engineering degrees from ABET accreditation agencies and from employers.
> 
> ...


I'm calling BS on this.  As a person who has worked in industry for going on 22 years now, there is not a dire need in the market place for a generalized engineer. At all. If anything, the entire industry is moving toward more specialization than ever before.  So, if there is anything more worthless than a generalized degree (aside from no degree) I'd like to hear of it.

And as stated several times before, there are likely GE jobs out there, but they are going to pay less.  Significantly less.  To the point that it's almost WORTHless.  A person may just as well get a 2 year designer certificate.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 21, 2016)

jijir83 said:


> I just realized that I got lured into a revived 5-year old post.
> 
> Oh well! I hope it worked out for @GDIklz. He should be out now and report!


D'oh!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2020)

Can I Take Amoxicillin With Citalopram Laurgy Cialis suigue Viagra Internet Forum object Cialis ribJaini cialis generic purchase


----------

